# Settling in Holland



## DC3177 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello 

I am moving to Amsterdam in Sept this year.
I have few queries:

(1) How many years does it take to get PR in Holland?
(2) Can we manage Day to day life without knowing Dutch, with English Alone?


thanks much in advance

DC3177


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

*No luck so far*

I have tried to contact a tax consultant in the English language (my husband speaks American only) , he never even replied. When I lived in Holland many people spoke English, but the young people now seem to not speak English very well.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Most people speak English, TV is in original language with subtitles so not much to miss these. Some community services and grocery shopping might create inconvenience but that's fixed pretty fast. I have checked with some colleagues who lived around Maastricht and Eindhoven area and they were quite ok.


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Permit Residence might be possible after 5 years if you meet certain criteria (check with the IND). I know that for family residence cards you need to pass integration examens, meet the financial requirements etc. to be eligable for PR after 5 years, don't know about work related residency. 

You should be able to use English almost everywhere. Anybody born after the second world war will have had English in school. Some speak it better then other's though.


----------

